# My girl Alice...



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 1, 2020)

So, sure as pie, Alice, did it again, right on schedule!!  Only second litter, but she is great!  She has never shown aggression, and is just as sweet as pie!  I can just sit and hold her and she loves it...  she loves to be combed too!  So, last time she had 12 kits, this time only 8, but that’s ok, they are all healthy and beautiful...so I’ll take it!!  One white, two black and the others look to be blue..maybe a grey?  im Hoping for a blue buck!!


----------



## CraftyHen (May 1, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------

